# Sticky  We're bringing back AUTObiography.



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2014)

The more seasoned members of this site will remember that we used to regularly feature our member's vehicles in a feature called AUTObiography. Think of it as 21 questions, all about your car.

It was generally well received, and I always liked the concept of putting you, the reader, on the front page of VWvortex. To be honest, it's where you belong. Problem is, we haven't done one since late 2011. 

So due to popular demand, we're bringing it back.

To be featured, simply paste the questions below into a new email, answer each one to the best of your ability, attach a few pictures of your car, and send to [email protected]. It's really that simple.


How long have you owned this car?
Is there anything unique about the history of this car?
What drew you to this specific car?
What other cars did you consider?
What was your objective with this car?
What tuning style would you describe this car as?
Who helped you build this car?
What makes your car special?
What is your favorite part/feature/function?
Who or what inspired the direction of modifications on this car?
What don't you like about this car?
What was your biggest obstacle in building this car?
How did you overcome the issue?
What would you change if you could?
On a scale of 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with the outcome of this project?
What would you do to the car if money were no object?
Who has been your biggest critic of this project?
What do your family and friends say about this car?
What is your most memorable/humorous/embarrassing moment with this car?
What is your favorite story about this car?
Has this car competed in any events?
What is your favorite place to drive this car?
What is your ideal day with this car?
Who gets to drive this car?
What was your previous project?
What is your next project?
What one word best describes your car?
Any regrets? Tell us about it.
Anything else you’d like to share?



*Owner Information:*
Name-
Address-
VWvortex Username-
Instagram Username-
Occupation-
Club Affiliations-

*Vehicle Information:*
Year-
Make-
Model-
Mileage-
Color (Include original if applicable)-
Engine-
Engine Modifications-
Exhaust Modifications-
Transmission Modifications-
Suspension Modifications-
Brake Modifications-
Wheels and Tires-
Exterior/Body Modifications-
Interior Modifications-
Audio/Video-
Thanks/Props-

We'll be featuring these once a month, or more often if the interest is there. Please let me know if you've got any questions/comments/suggestions, and get those submissions rolling in.


----------



## kiwee (Sep 26, 2002)

*HeelKick*
#exciting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

This could be very cool, especially if someone has a project car that they put their blood, sweat and tears into!  :beer:


----------



## ezshift5 (Jun 26, 2003)

*VW - it all began with a Bug in college...........*

Que Tal Sebastien..............

Cutting and Pasting, uploading photos et al ad nauseam are not for this sailor.

Volkswagens are 'nuther story.

As the title indicates I once drove a Bug.

Then came a bunch of diesels: Rabbit, Rabbit pickup, Quantum. Thence a 914,
a Karmann Ghia, and another diesel (JSW TDI 6M).

After VW and the emissions scandal dust settled:

I returned the TDI for a BIG chunk of change.

I like VW. I had mixed emotions about the emissions thing.

VW gave me a little Jetta........for a super-low price..........

After 7 previous V-dubs, this little 1.4 turbo/5M is carrying the flag.

.......and getting diesel-like fuel numbers too.





all the best,


ez


----------



## Dustydog0210 (Sep 7, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> The more seasoned members of this site will remember that we used to regularly feature our member's vehicles in a feature called AUTObiography. Think of it as 21 questions, all about your car.
> 
> It was generally well received, and I always liked the concept of putting you, the reader, on the front page of VWvortex. To be honest, it's where you belong. Problem is, we haven't done one since late 2011.
> 
> ...


Know where to get hub centers for 2005 mk4 bbs wheels, I think part number is 1j0601149AA. Looking everywhere for a pair and if need be a set.


----------



## jaddison87 (May 31, 2015)

Don't know what that is

I'm just here because apparently my account arbitrarily needs 10 posts before I'm allowed access to classifieds again. No idea when that changed.


----------



## wu-tang_dan (Dec 7, 2021)

jaddison87 said:


> Don't know what that is
> 
> I'm just here because apparently my account arbitrarily needs 10 posts before I'm allowed access to classifieds again. No idea when that changed.


Hey... me too.


----------



## 12vrabbit (Jun 16, 2019)

cant send to this email because it says the email box cant be found can you please contact me !!!!


----------



## wu-tang_dan (Dec 7, 2021)

12vrabbit said:


> cant send to this email because it says the email box cant be found can you please contact me !!!!


Me?


----------



## junkcar (Oct 8, 2021)

Gear_Cruncher said:


> This could be very cool, especially if someone has a project car that they put their blood, sweat and tears into!  🍺


----------



## jantzson45 (11 mo ago)

Sorry im new to the VW trend but i was wondering. I just made a new compilation about the W8 MK4 Passat! Would you guys like to check it out? -


----------



## sj5801012 (7 mo ago)

Hallo, mijn naam is Smit Jooren. Ik woon in Amsterdam, Nederland, en heb gestudeerd aan de Technische Universiteit Amsterdam. Ik ben technisch ingenieur bij de. als je problemen hebt met je Instagram, neem dan contact op met ons Instagram nummer.


----------

